# Dekalb / Sycamore Illinois subs needed



## extra mile (Jan 22, 2007)

The company I sub for in Dekalb / Sycamore needs a few more quality subs for commercial accounts in the area.

Email me with your contact info, equipment description, experience, and availability. I will get evrything together and forward the info to the powers that be.

I have nothing to do with who he decides to work with. I am just helping out.

Thanks for checking this post out.

Justin

[email protected]


----------

